# Has bean



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm a satisfied coffeebeanshop customer but feeling adventurous thought I'd give hasbean a whirl. Along with some jailbreak (which I've yet to crack open) I ordered a bag of Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan washed red boubon (the tasting notes looked like it would be up my street).

Using my usual aeropress method I made a cup this morning and it was a bit unsatisfying. It was "nice" with some interesting flavours and fairly well balanced but it didn't have any real punch, it was almost like I wasn't drinking coffee if you get what I mean (and I'm not a fan of super strong, dark roasted coffee btw).

Is this just an effect of the light roasting HB are known for? Is there anything the coffeeforums hive mind would recommend to get the best out of this bean? I'm all for experimenting but if I can focus this a bit more it will hopefully mean I waste less.

For aeropress I usually dose around 15g and grind pretty much in the middle between espresso and drip (using a porlex) and minor tweaks aside this has produced consistently good results with other beans I've tried.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i always find in my espresso machine that hasbean responds well to large doses.. say 18g or thereabouts into fairly small outputs. Really concentrates those flavours and brings out the punch.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much water are you using & how much steep time? Inverted, or the right way up?

With a finer grind, I'd go about 60g/l, right way up, add water, stir for 10secs then just let it drip...remove from the cup if the coffee expressed is getting bitter, if the coffee coming out is still OK (can go a little dull & you'll still be alright) then just use the plunger to press the rest out, stop as you see dry grounds in the bottom of the Aeropress.

Or, grind coarser, nearly 1.5 turns out (there gets to a point where grind consistency goes right out the window) and brew inverted at ~57g/l, 4-6min steep (to start with), stopping the plunge as you see the dry grounds exposed.

If you don't want to bother watching the water line as you plunge add another 3g/l to the dose, but this may drop extraction level a tad.

You could always try extracting in French press (if you have one) then use the Aeropress to filter it?

Steve's tasting notes are usually pretty spot on, but often seem to encompass the wider range of extraction levels. Some coffees always seem to have something to offer, others may just give it up at a certain point, steeping & tasting at various times can be a good way to determine where your preference lies.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not as scientific as some so forgive the lack of precision.

I use inverted.

Water is 30-60 secs off the boil.

Splash of water (just enough to cover grounds) and allow to bloom for 20-30 secs.

Then fill so there is about two inches of space at the top.

Agitate for 10 secs and then steep for about a minute.

I was steeping longer without agitation but as I tend to use the aeropress in the morning (and I'm usually in a rush) I switched to agitating and steeping less to save time (slapped wrist for me). That said it does usually give good results.

A very helpful post, thanks. I'll play around with your suggestions over the weekend.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Godders, "two inches of space at the top" probably means less than 200g of water (~14g grinds & ~230g of water usually comes pretty much up to the rim when inverted), so your brew ratio is 70g/l or over...nothing at all wrong with that, it's certainly not "wrong" but will probably result in a lower level of extraction, which may not suit the beans in question (perhaps exacerbated by the light roast).


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, I'll take that into account when I experiment. Thanks again.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I've experimented with much longer brew times after reading others' experiences here. Also, using good water is a must.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

rodabod said:


> I've experimented with much longer brew times after reading others' experiences here. Also, using good water is a must.


I can second the good water advice.i purchased a brita jug to fill my kettle with and noticed a nice improvement


----------

